

The 10000 Hour Rule. - MetallicCloud
http://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2011/10/10000-hour-rule.html

======
gwoon
i think its rather simplicistic to assume you just can practise (however
dedicated and thoughtful) a skill for 10k hours and then have mastered it.
Rather, people who have mastered a skill tend to have mastered the skill of
practising before they mastered whatever skill they were practising.

TL;DR don't focus your study only on a particular subject - practise
practising, you will make better use of your time.

